
Ask HN: Which Notebook Should I buy - webbrahmin
Hi,
Please help me for the following two cases.
1. I am a Rails developer and I am planning to my a Mac Book for my daily work. I also plan to record tutorial screen casts. I will not edit the screen casts on this machine. Which is the cheapest Mac Book should I buy? I am on a constrained budget.
2. My wife is a video editor. She wants to move from using a Windows machine running Adobe Premiere Pro to Final Cut Pro. She currently edits HD videos but will need to edit 4k videos within a year. Which Apple machine should she buy? Budget is not a constraint. We can spend USD 5000-6000 if required.
======
drKarl
You say "I am on a constrained budget" and then "Budget is not a constraint".
Also you ask for "the cheapest Mac Book" and then that you can spend
5000-6000.

~~~
Tomte
They want to buy two notebooks. One cheap, one unconstrained.

